# Fable - TLC



## rawredyou1 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Fable - TLC Instal problems.*

Hey guys, When i attempt to install fable, At the very end of disc number two, I get an error that says the following, "Error 1305. Error reading file from C:\Program files\Microsoft Games\Fable - The Lost Chapters\data\Levels\FinalAbion_RT.stb. Verify that the file exists or you can access it." It says that, Every time, It gives me the option to retry or cancel, But every time i retry, Same thing happens, Can anyone please help me ?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:
Is the disk scratched at all? It looks like one of the files may be corrupt.
Have you tried copying the contents of the disk on to your hard drive and then installing?


----------



## rawredyou1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmm, Well, Disk 2 doesn't appear to have any "major" scratches on it, Just a few little nicks and tiny smudges here and there, and no, I haven't tried copy the files directly to my hard drive, I shall attempt that now  - Thank you for posting


----------



## rawredyou1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ugh, It's saying Cannot read 00002.tmp, Or cannot find the source for it, On disc one, Every time i try to copy and paste it ):..


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like the disk is damaged then 
Could you maybe try and get a refund?


----------



## rawredyou1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nah, I've had it for quite a long while, Would i be able to download it off the net ? Seeming as i've still got the authentication key.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Well downloading the game using a P2P torrent would be illegal so i wouldn't recommend doing that. Plus it's against forum rules to give support for torrent downloading.

I recommend you try cleaning the disk using a lint-free cloth or a DVD cleaning kit.
You can also try installing the game using that disk on a different computer to see if it is the disk that is damaged or if it's a problem with your computer.


----------



## rawredyou1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I've just tried making a copy of the disc, Etc, Nothing seems to be working =/ ..


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried installing on a friends computer or another one of your own?


----------



## rawredyou1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah i just tried to install it on another one of my computers, same deal, I'm trying to toothpaste trick now, See if that works .. Either it blows it or fixes it .


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Toothpaste trick? Never heard of that one but try at your own risk.


----------



## rawredyou1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah well, That didn't work either, I think im just going to re-purchase it, Or borrow a mates, But thanks for all your help and going out of your way floop12444


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah if you borrow a friends CD to install the game, and then use your CD-key it should be fine. 
I guess i'll wait until you get a new game before i mark the thread as solved. Just let us know if you get it working.


----------

